

Show HN: Here is a freeware IDE I developed and abandoned ten years ago - amazedsaint
http://www.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Smart-Editor-Professional-Screenshot-13769.html

======
amazedsaint
And when I look back, I feel I should've made it OSS. The source was in a
crashed hdd that I abandoned, and it was developed in VB and VC.

